# CLEARMYBOX



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

From my thread reading here, apparently a new command been added.

*CLEARMYBOX* takes the place of the quick double menu/reset that is needed to clear the Guide data.

*WARNING*: Along with the Guide data, it will also clear all your '_ToDo_'s until the Guide gets repopulated. And this can take 12-hours plus at least.

Remember, Red Button Reset, [RBR] is only for when the Receiver Front Panel fails to respond.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have used it, CLEARMYBOX, on both of my HR24s and it works like a charm. When you go to Search and type it in, then choose Keyword and let it sit it will work. I found out that if you actually press the Select button on All that it then determines that it is a Recent Search. The next time you want to do it you can jump down into Recent Searches and just choose it and it will work that way also.

One of the really good things is that it does it in just one time period of a reset and not the 2 that the red button resets takes or doing it twice using the Restart Receiver. And then there is the fact that it is done using software instead of interrupting the power with the red button.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like a great feature.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Sounds like a great feature.


I've been walking around mumbling "clearmybox" since Scott posted about it. I haven't done it yet.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I've been walking around mumbling "clearmybox" since Scott posted about it. I haven't done it yet.
> 
> Rich


LOL !!!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've been walking around mumbling "clearmybox" since Scott posted about it. I haven't done it yet.
> 
> Rich


I'm afraid.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> LOL !!!!


Went thru the same thing with the 30 second skip. Don't remember that now that I think of it. Is it 30skip? Think that's it. You would not believe what I went thru with DOS commands many years ago.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I'm afraid.


Can't party like I did for so many years and expect a good memory. The things I remember clearly are the glaring errors I made on the ball field. Can't get those memories out of my mind.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Went thru the same thing with the 30 second skip. Don't remember that now that I think of it. Is it 30skip? Think that's it. You would not believe what I went thru with DOS commands many years ago.
> 
> Rich


That's it. That and 30slip.


----------

